# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  What are you avoiding due to Agoraphobia?

## Bean the Mean

What do you avoid due to Agoraphobia?

----------


## arunasa

. Lifts, tunels,brigdes, shoping centres, open places, tight places, public transport , you name it  

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## mommy2kjy

Bumping this thread

Grocery shopping. Going far away. Public transportation. The beach. Disney. The mountains. All kinds of fun places.

----------


## evanfielding

I moved to New York years before I had agoraphobia and now I can't leave. I'm missing all of my family. I can't see my own fucking brother grow up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

> I moved to New York years before I had agoraphobia and now I can't leave. I'm missing all of my family. I can't see my own fucking brother grow up. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk



I'm really sorry to hear that you are struggling with this.  ::(:

----------


## PinkButterfly

Everything and Everyone  ::(:

----------


## Lunaire

> Everything and Everyone



Aw. Having a bad day?  ::teddy::

----------


## PinkButterfly

No not really just posting how agoraphobia affects me I am not around people and don't get out to go into stores or see my doctors or do my testing or surgeries etc.. I am ok really some days are worse than others of course.   Hope you are doing good!  ::):

----------


## unpopularbugs

I'm avoiding going to the store to get flour  ::(:

----------


## Bean the Mean

Talking to my parents  ::(:

----------


## Wishie

> Talking to my parents



Do your parents tend to push pressure on you?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Dating lol. There's a girl I want to ask out that I work with sort of...we don't work for the same company but we're in the same stores a lot of the time. I just want to take her out to lunch. Maybe for a drink after work. Meh. She'd probably just say no lmao.

----------


## CeCe

> Dating lol. There's a girl I want to ask out that I work with sort of...we don't work for the same company but we're in the same stores a lot of the time. I just want to take her out to lunch. Maybe for a drink after work. Meh. She'd probably just say no lmao.



If she says no what is the worst that can happen!? You should ask her out.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> If she says no what is the worst that can happen!? You should ask her out.



I know. I mean, you're right, and thank u for the advice. I just don't feel like I know her well enough to even ask her out to lunch or something. I'm probably not asking her out because my fears are a lot of the time irrational. 

I have a lot of anxiety about unintentionally hurting someone in a relationship. Or being hurt. A lot of the anxiety and irrational fear stems from my last serious LTR, that ended when she committed suicide.

I realize I'm not in a relationship with the woman I work with lol. But I'd be anxious about it turning into something more. I want to find my soulmate, I want a relationship but at the same time they scare the hell out of me. And I realize how irrational that sounds. I'm sure it doesn't make sense to anyone that hasn't been there. I wouldn't really expect anyone to understand lol. Hence the whole irrational part of it. The way I think can be pretty screwed up sometimes, I'll be the first to admit that.

It'd be just a lunch date, not even a real date, I get that. But my anxiety isn't always based on rational fear. It doesn't make sense sometimes. I'm my own worst enemy.

----------


## fetisha

people

----------


## Georgie

A fear of being cheated on and getting hurt i duno is that a fear ?? I fear the unknown for wot cud happen cus if i dnt no the out come i wil fear the worst will happen ??????? Is this a phobia????

----------


## Cuchculan

> A fear of being cheated on and getting hurt i duno is that a fear ?? I fear the unknown for wot cud happen cus if i dnt no the out come i wil fear the worst will happen ??????? Is this a phobia????



 
@Georgie
 , you should talk to 
@BrookeAshley
 as you share a similar sort of fear.

----------


## Georgie

Thank you mr :0)

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Dating. Again.

I think I'm somewhat dateable. Somewhat lmao.

I have some disposable income. I have the desire to date, to go out, to be sociable, to have a life.

*sigh* Ffs, man.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Well, i'm not agoraphobic but i do avoid driving to new destinations by myself. I have high anxiety over it however every single time i do I'm always amazed that i not only did it but had a great time too.

----------


## Bean the Mean

I'm avoiding calling my mother

----------


## Bean the Mean

> I'm avoiding calling my mother



Still avoiding calling her.

----------

